# how to secure track



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

I am very slowly starting to build a small portable layout. I am stuck on how to secure the track to the table. In my n scale days I used nails and had a bad experience where the nails rusted and bled everywhere. I don't really like big nail heads sticking up in the middle of the track either. I was thinking of using clear bathtub silicone sealant. Will this hold the track in place securely? In the past I have used it in a pinch to glue other things together but I don't want to have to redo the trackwork if the stuff fails later.
The reason I like the sealant instead of caulk (if you were to suggest caulk) is that it is clear and even though the ballast should cover up everything I like the idea of it being clear - just incase I miss a spot or three.
Any reason I really shouldn't use the sealant?
Any other methods that I am missing?
thanks,
Matt


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

The sealant would work fine. Then when you ballast it and glue that down the ballast helps hold it even more.


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

Atlas O makes fine 3/4" black round head Phillips screws that I use on all scales in the tie holes. They are virtually invisible and hold extremely well. Use a #1 Phillips screw bit. A 1/16" pilot hole will make it even easier to screw them in. One in each track section is usually enough.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't in the Asylum layout. In the shop, I just stuck black ring nails through the tie holes into the "roadbed" foam, not really to hold the track, but to make sure the blocks of foam didn't sneak out from under the track.


----------



## tweave (Jan 9, 2008)

The track ties are made of a material called Delrin. Adhesives generally available at the big box stores do not provide a very strong bond to this slipery material. There are industrial adhesives that work with Delrin, but they usually require abrasion and heat to provide a good bond. I think you will be better off with mechanical fasteners.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Small 18ga. brads inserted into spike holes in the ties work well and will allow you to pry them out to move the track later if you wish. They are available in stainless or brass if the steel ones rust too much for you. 

Insert the nail(s) into a drilled hole with a longnose pliers and then use a nailset to pound them down gently to the tie being careful not to distort the tie.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont know what size modules you are making for your portable layout, but I do think you want to consider weight issues. There was a portable layout in the recent issue of "Steam in the Garden' and the layout was built and the track not attached to the tables until he sets it up to run. 
I have started mine like his. It is 11 1/2 diameter and built so that straight modules can be added to lengten the layout to whatever length you desire. He just has his track sep[arated and puts it on after setup.
Depending on how large your modules will be and if you add anything to layout, ballast etc it will be heavy.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Seeing how you did not mention if it was in doors portable layout or out door layout then it really does not make a difference if running it as a indoor layout. Use what ever screws you want. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

On a indoor layout of G scale size do you really have to anchor the track? Beiing indoors in a controled enviorment I thought you would not have to anchor the track. 

I know nothing about Birthing Babbies and Indoor layouts.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I used the ubiquitous drywall screw. The head is large but it is nearly the same color as the ties and you only need one every 3 ft or so. Screws also make it easy to take up the track for adjustments until you are SURE that it's level and in the right place. THEN you can ballast it and after gluing the ballast, remove the screws if desired.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate to be a pest butif you are building a portablelayout why would you put ballast onit. ou waont be able to move it unless you havea lot of help doing it if it is any size at all.


----------

